# هدايا وتوزيعات للمواليد



## الفرح عنواني (14 نوفمبر 2011)

ابجورات اطفال فقط على ريالين






شنط جوال تباع بره على 10 و15 ريال فقط ريالين





اكسسوارات










توزيعات مواليد و السابع ما عليكي الا الشوكولاتة والحلاوة


----------

